# Ice Augers



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I am going to buy my first gas-powered auger after Christmas. I am looking for opinions as to which is the best. I am going to go with a 10 inch diameter drill. Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess I'll be the first one to start this battle.... for me its Strikemaster. They're the lightest auger out there. I drill alot of holes fishing the river around New Town (over 100 some days!)and the jiffys plain wear me out!!
If theres dirt on the ice they are tough on blades though.


----------



## bigweed (Dec 10, 2003)

I own a Jiffy and have to agree with dblkluk on most things about the strike master. The strike master seems to be able to drill holes faster and is lighter to carry around. It is also better if you are going to redrill holes in a house. some things that I like about the jiffy is the deicer plate and only one blade to replace when it becomes dull. If you fish where ther is dirt on the ice plan on replacing them alot.


----------

